

Microsoft encryption challenge - johnflanno
http://www.johnflan.com/2010/11/15/want-a-job-in-microsoft-crack-this/

======
pella
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Topics_in_cryptography>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Classical_cipher>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frequency_analysis>

~~~
pella
ydzsltg@Dwuftlanv.tce : e-mail address

------
Mithrandir
I wonder if it's a known standard (such as AES) or if it's Microsoft's own
algo.

------
johnflanno
Its for a undergraduate position, so I think its something much simpler.

------
johnflanno
its not a rolling cypher either as a number of character groups repeat:

yaq tgf

